

Knockback=Knockout.js + Backbone.js. View Binding for Backbone - andrewvc
http://kmalakoff.github.io/knockback/

======
andrewvc
I'm enjoying it quite a bit, since I can use viewbinding with existing
backbone projects. Knockout is quite mature, so I don't feel like I'm missing
much. If anyone's curious I'm using it for my elasticsearch query tool at
[https://github.com/andrewvc/elastic-
hammer](https://github.com/andrewvc/elastic-hammer)

